# Identify my Petco Plants please?



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Here's my whole tank.










Mopani Driftwood with Java Fern grown onto it, Random Riverwood with Javamoss on it, Marimo Ball in front and two new plants in the back that were untagged at Petco.

Substrate: Eco-Complete

Lighting: Two of these.










Okay, on to the questions.










First unidentified plant. It was potted.










Second unidentified plant. Came in bunched stems.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

first one looks like a sword? but i'm not sure
second one is a bacopa


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

amazon compacta (sword) (http://www.floridaaquatic.com/aquarium_plant_echinodorus_bleheri_compacta.html)









wisteria (http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/wisteria/)


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

What size is your tank--10g? Using both of those bulbs is going to give you at least 20 watts, maybe a few more, I forget whether those are 10 or 13w bulbs. Thats a bit on the high side for "low-tech" tanks, and you might end up having algae issues. If that does happen, I'd recommend picking up some Flourish Excel, doing a partial water change where you remove all the algae present and adding a few more plants, then starting with the Excel. Every day isn't really necessary, several times a week--adding it when you first turn on the lights in the morning, should take care of it (you'll also end up with some really massive plant growth, heh).


----------



## motherpeters (Mar 3, 2013)

I agree that the second is Wisteria. I have it in my own ten gallon.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Laurenie said:


> What size is your tank--10g? Using both of those bulbs is going to give you at least 20 watts, maybe a few more, I forget whether those are 10 or 13w bulbs. Thats a bit on the high side for "low-tech" tanks, and you might end up having algae issues. If that does happen, I'd recommend picking up some Flourish Excel, doing a partial water change where you remove all the algae present and adding a few more plants, then starting with the Excel. Every day isn't really necessary, several times a week--adding it when you first turn on the lights in the morning, should take care of it (you'll also end up with some really massive plant growth, heh).


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Wholystang (Jan 8, 2013)

Im going to have to agree with Aokashi. Im not sure about the first one, but im 98% sure the second one is Moneywort...a bacopa. I have almost the exact same plants in my NPT Betta Sorority. It seems to be a good low-to-moderate light plant. Try the Anacharis too...it grows really fast!


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

Wholystang said:


> Im going to have to agree with Aokashi. Im not sure about the first one, but im 98% sure the second one is Moneywort...a bacopa. I have almost the exact same plants in my NPT Betta Sorority. It seems to be a good low-to-moderate light plant. Try the Anacharis too...it grows really fast!


+2

First one appears to be a sword of some sort (note: swords are heavy root-feeders, I'd suggest getting some root tabs and burying one with the sword per the directions, also, swords are notorious for losing most to all of their leaves during the "transitional" period while they're adjust to a new tank, a lot of other plants do this too, at least to some extent, but typically you'll by able to see new growth within the first week, meaning its not dead, heh, didn't want you to be too worried when the leaves started "melting" off, its actually very normal and they'll regrow). Second one is moneywort, it grows like a weed cuz...basically its a weed lol. Its a good low-light plant because it does fine and even grows at a fairly fast rate still, but it can handle much brighter, which in turn causes it to grow even faster. It can be both planted in the substrate or floated. Because it has such a fast growth rate, its a good idea to make sure you're using a liquid fertilizer regularly (per the directions on the product) so there doesnt end up being a deficit of nutrients for the other plants to thrive.


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

Does the sword have reddish spots on the leaves? If so, then it is an ozelot sword. These like most all swords will get big most likely outgrowing your tank. They (like stated above) are mostly root feeders and need ferts that are placed in the substrate near the sword. Make sure that you have just the roots covered and leave the "crown" of the plant uncovered otherwise it will not do good at all.


----------

